# Can ejuice expire



## PeterHarris (3/11/15)

so i have some PG and VG and then some 36 PG and 36 VG.

i was mixing it down to 6mg.

10ml 36 PG
15ml PG
35ml VG

i mixed/shaked it all together in a plastic bottle.

so this morning i noticed a ring in the bottle where the liquid sits and alos on this ring, dents in the plastic, almost like the bottle was pinched or the plastic was pulled together at those spots.

no take note that there is no flavor in this mix, this is just pure PG and VG.

i did mix it in a bottle that had Amazon in it from vape cartel, but i dont think its that.

any ideas.


----------



## PeterHarris (3/11/15)

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff Daddy (3/11/15)

You know your e-juice has expired when its a very dark colour and does not smell like anything, nor taste like anything when you vape it. This mostly happens when e-juice sits in the sun for too long


----------



## capetocuba (3/11/15)

Dunno what happened there. I've vaped juice that's 2 years old.


----------



## JW Flynn (3/11/15)

in my experience it's bubbles.....

I use a small food processor like device to mix my ejuice and this creates a whole bunch of small babbles, like a very smooth foam to it, this slowly goes away as the juice sits (or if you put it in a ultrasonic, that get's rid of the bubbles even faster) but some times it leaves a ridge where the last bit of bubble remains, this degassing the mix can sometimes take a while. but in any-case, that is what it looks like on mine, and usually after a bit of stirring the ridge goes away. in my experience nothing to worry about.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

